# Proof of Landing Funds- What is the best way?



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear All,

Please advise me about what is the best way to show as Proof of Landing Funds at the Port of Entry, is it a bank statement, Cash, Traveller's Cheque or Bank draft.

My second question is How we can open an account in SCOTIABANK from India.

Thanks in advance.


Jitender Verma


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Any of the things you listed will suffice.

It's doubtful you can open an account from India.


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Any of the things you listed will suffice.
> 
> It's doubtful you can open an account from India.


But dear Auld,

I have heard from somewhere they might not accept bank statement.

Please advise.

Thanks

Jitender Verma


----------

